# Beading Pics



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Went out this afternoon to pop to the doctors, and noticed the car still beading well



















That's Dodo Juice, Banana Armour on there. Was applied mid/late September.


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mine......


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice. what you got on, how long's it been on?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Not the best, but a recent one of #16 on a corsa.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone else get big pools like I have? I assume it's quite normal?


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Mat @ SWS said:


> Does anyone else get big pools like I have? I assume it's quite normal?


I'm getting some pooling on the roof of the S3. I'm putting it down to needing a fresh coat of wax though.. Been a couple of months since it's last.

It's usually tight, and small o)

like this,


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

just thought it might be pooling as it my be too flat to run off?


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are mine...P21S applied a week ago


----------



## Lead_Head (Mar 13, 2008)

Have some frozen beadage on my Clio 172.


----------



## Class Real (Jan 15, 2009)

SRP and EGP yesteday - results today:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

swissvax bos


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Finish Kare 1000P









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/fk1sp/DSCF0158_2.jpg

... and my all time time best beading picture ... hail stones encapsulated in beads:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20081030/DSCF9380.jpg

... and a minute later:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20081030/DSCF9381.jpg

Oh, and who needs all those beads when one tells the whole story? Nice flake, too:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20081030/DSCF9425.jpg


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

love that last pic

bet you placed it there 

remember seeing a pic of someone who had DW on their roof in beads


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Mat @ SWS said:


> love that last pic
> 
> bet you placed it there
> 
> remember seeing a pic of someone who had DW on their roof in beads


LOL ... there's an idea. Actually, that bead came about after I'd dried the car off for a beauty shot and the tree above kept dropping big droplets onto the car. I decided that nature presented me enough of a compliment on my hard work that I had to photograph it.


----------



## BIG Matt (Sep 16, 2007)

Not the most in focus, but you get the idea:










Dodo Juice Orange Crush, brilliant stuff.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some good beads - applied Wolfgang DS 3.0 at the weekend so will be interested to see how that beads


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Orca said:


> LOL ... there's an idea. Actually, that bead came about after I'd dried the car off for a beauty shot and the tree above kept dropping big droplets onto the car. I decided that nature presented me enough of a compliment on my hard work that I had to photograph it.


lol. i'll be doin it soon, but may bead SCN (SeatCupra.Net instead of copying the DW one )


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

A few of mine:





One coat SRP, two coats AJT, one coat Natty's Red the previous day (later added another 2 coats). Car has not been clayed or machine polished however.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

RenesisEvo said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> One coat SRP, two coats AJT, one coat Natty's Red the previous day (later added another 2 coats). Car has not been clayed or machine polished however.


nice to see i'm not the only one with pools. I think they're there due to ground/surface being flat and the water wont roll off


----------



## RenesisEvo (Nov 25, 2006)

Mat @ SWS said:


> nice to see i'm not the only one with pools. I think they're there due to ground/surface being flat and the water wont roll off


Yea it seems to have gathered up from the centre, then sat in the 'gutter'. Those photos were taken mid-morning, so the beading won't look as good as when it's just rained. I miss watching my old car in the rain, seeing all the water just run straight off it


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I got really big pooling like that on my black SAAB this evening which has frozen now and looks like loads of those glass beads you can buy to put in floating candle bowls and such like.


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Customers Audi TT, with Swissvax Best of Show :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Gloss It Gloss Finish topped off with a Gloss Enhancer QD wipedown*


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

DSMS/thread!

nice pics, keep them coming!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dodo Red Mist:*









Frozen beads:









*And my favourite to date: Colly #915*


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Taken just after winter preping the car. Wearing two layers of Collinite 476S


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

S-X-I said:


> Taken just after winter preping the car. Wearing two layers of Collinite 476S


Very nice round beads there :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Werkstat Prime Acrylic followed by Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

another with colly 915










and under the streetlights


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Two of my recent favourites - after 2 coats of Zym0l Carbon. hope you like 'em...


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2008)

in need of another coat of wax, hasnt been done since the summer


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's mine...

*Impreza RB5 *

Freshly polished followed by AG HD WAX


----------



## dmc (Aug 17, 2008)

how do you get the photos to show in the post? mine needs to be opened, (new to this)
never posted pics in a forum before


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

you gotta copy the


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

*Colly 476s ontop of Blackhole*

Oh go on then, heres some of mine. The above on my Dolphin Grey A3 :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

this is fk1000p and CG 50/50


----------



## Matthijs (Aug 13, 2008)

Natty's Paste Wax









Ag HD x2 and one layer of Natty's Paste Wax


----------



## A12DY B (Dec 14, 2008)

mine 3 weeks after [email protected] gave it a new car prep


----------



## sotonjames (Aug 5, 2007)

heres mine wearing 2 layers of meguiars #26 paste wax


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> this is fk1000p and CG 50/50


That looks like a damn alligator! Wow!
... is that 1000P followed by 50/50, or the other way around? Lovely job :thumb:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> this is fk1000p and CG 50/50


is that a lupo?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

my guess is yes


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

here's one I took last week, nice lighting coming from porch










Popped up to mates today, and noticed some nice beading on his Mk4 Ibiza










His forum name (not a member here) is "T. Spark" hence you can just about read Spark. He had stickers in the windows that you may remember from my past threads titled "Dirty DERV Track Car". there was 2 threads. 

Still not removed the glue/residue.


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Collinite 476*

Mine with 2 layers of Collinite 476:














































My car also gathers big pools in the middle of the roof because of the flat drive. Other times the beading is very tight with small round beads. Is this just down to the heaviness/direction of the rain, or lack of wax? My Collinite's seems to go flat otherwise (after a month), but other days the beading will look like the day it was first applied


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> is that a lupo?


sure is


----------



## diamond_ross (Sep 15, 2007)

Few Of Mine Dodo Jucie SN After A Few Week's


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stagg Crash Cymbal 

Polished with Britemax Metal Polish
Sealed with Britemax Metal Sealant
Waxed with Dodo Juice Banana Armour


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice snaps Alan :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks dave i'm practising with my new digital camera i got for dirt cheap at tesco's..

shame it's pink.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Oooh! That is pretty - those beads are VERY strong indeed.


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Haha it shows a good photographer can get great snaps out of even a pink camera


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's some beading from yesterday - the car is a Hyundai Getz


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

all very nice guys no zain thow.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I have Zaino Z8, will it bead? :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> I have Zaino Z8, will it bead? :thumb:


lets see the pics i am quite intrested as this is my new lsp this year


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't have any pics of Z8 beading mate, i was asking you if it would bead


----------



## Linco (Mar 20, 2009)

Banana armor'd light silver A6, under street lights. Just done 400 motorway miles too!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Good to see BA held up


----------



## BangorGav (Aug 13, 2009)

Some great pics and Great work, the Banna Armour on that A6 looks class!


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

this is mine after 3 1/2 months with 2 layers of ag hd wax


----------



## TurbochargedJJ (Dec 10, 2009)

been too long since the last polish, as soon as the weather warms up I'll give it some tlc.. but here's pics of a freshly AG HD'd FTO..

























sorry the pics look awful now i've had to squash em dowm...


----------

